# Microsoft Word Locks Up, Then Screen Turns Black! PLEASE HELP A.S.A.P



## magnetic_tiger (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been happily running word 2007 for 6 months before I started notiicing a big problem that killed 2 pages of my maths assignment! :4-thatsba!

So, I'm happily typing in word 2007 and then:

1. Computer beeps quickly.
2. Black rectangle appears in top left of screen
3. Computer becomes completely unresponsive (no cursor movement either)
4. Long beep (5 seconds)
5. Screen eventually turns black.
6. I'm forced to restart computer

Lucky, thanks to Microsoft's autorecover, I managed to recover most of my assignment (lost 2 pages though :upset

This problem is reoccuring, even after installing and reinstalling microsoft office it does not help! (it is not pirated), it also does the same thing on other word documents.

This problem started occuring three weeks after installing a new foxconn 9500gt graphics card, if that helps.

Virus scans show no viruses.
Word diagnostic finds no issues either
Not many new games installed

Any help would be much appreciated, but please HURRY! (please try and answer before monday 2nd march, 2009 as assignment is due that day)

PC specs
------------------------------
Pentium D 2.66 GHZ
1gb Ram
Foxconn 9500 GT GDDR3 Graphics
80gb hard drive

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

And this never happens when you are not in Word? Sounds more like a graphics driver issue than a word issue.


----------



## magnetic_tiger (Feb 28, 2009)

rbalaji said:


> And this never happens when you are not in Word? Sounds more like a graphics driver issue than a word issue.


You from microsoft support, you have to stick up for your products!
Sorry, I'm a bit stubborn.
Anyway, how can it be a graphical issue?


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

I am trying to help here. I asked you a simple question: this never happens when you are not in word? It would be difficult to help when you won't answer simple yes/no questions. If you just want to make snide comments, I will step aside and let someone else help you. BTW, as far as I know, there is nobody on this forum that works for microsoft.


----------



## magnetic_tiger (Feb 28, 2009)

sorry.
Anyway, how is it a graphical issue if it only happens in word? Should i update my driver?
Should I replace my video card?
What should I do!
ty.
P.S it just says microsoft support under your username so I assumed you worked for microsoft


----------



## tmkilani (Jan 20, 2009)

Go to: http://www.microsoft.com/
You could find some useful resources there


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

If it only happens in Word, then it is probably not a graphics issue. But I keep asking that question and I still haven't gotten a straight answer: Does it happen only in Word? Yes/No.

The Microsoft Tech Team logo is specific to Tech Support Forum. Posters with more than a certain number of answers and posts get invited to be part of the tech team. I am part of the tech team that deals with MS products.


----------



## magnetic_tiger (Feb 28, 2009)

alright rbalaji, here is your answer. IT ONLY HAPPENS IN WORD, BUT HA HA! I HAVE FOUND SOME EVIDENCE!
There was a new word document in my documents called 'maths assignment2' (maths assignment is the name of the maths assignment im working on) and it read in capital letters:
'HAHA FROZE UR COMPUTE'

Maybe a new lead?
Possibly a virus not detected by AVG?


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Have you tried uninstalling office 2007 and reinstalling it? Do you have protection software running on your computer like anti-virus, firewall, etc.?


----------



## magnetic_tiger (Feb 28, 2009)

I have avg and comodo firewall and yes, i have uninstalled and reinstalled office 2007
(I have the enterprise version of office if you need to know)


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Disable all macros in word and use it. See if the problem occurs again. Perhaps, your version of word is infected with some kind of macro virus. Is the process repeatable in the sense that you can predict exactly when it will start acting up or is it completely random? Any particular action you do before it starts happening? All my searching on google has not pointed me to any malware that acts they way you describe it, so I am not sure how to counteract this.


----------



## magnetic_tiger (Feb 28, 2009)

I will try disabling macros, but the possible virus just kicks in randomly. I don't have a fast computer, so I never have any other programs open at the same time as word. I ran a memtest to check if my RAM is messing up - no bad results.
My Dad mentioned that it might be because of a cluttered hard drive ( I have about 2gb free.) Might this be a cause?

Any help would still be appreciated even though it looks like I will never find the culprit to this.

By the way, I have read about you on the internet and you sound like you are a very well-studied man. Good work on all your sucess!


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Can you post the specs of the computer? What OS? What service pack? How fast a processor, how much RAM? How much virtual memory? What graphics card, how much graphics memory? How big is the hard drive? 2 GB of free space is cutting it awfully close for most purposes. Is it possible, at least to conduct a test, to move some stuff off the HD to an external medium so that you have more free space on the HD? You really need a bigger hard drive, but that is a discussion for a different time.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what power supply
brand
wattage

how many firewalls are you running


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

magnetic_tiger said:


> alright rbalaji, here is your answer. IT ONLY HAPPENS IN WORD, BUT HA HA! I HAVE FOUND SOME EVIDENCE!
> There was a new word document in my documents called 'maths assignment2' (maths assignment is the name of the maths assignment im working on) and it read in capital letters:
> 'HAHA FROZE UR COMPUTE'
> 
> ...


Is there anyone else who uses this computer that is having the issue ?
When was this "new" document created, please check the properties. 

Try to make it happen again and when it happens take a screen shot for us. You may have to do it quickly before the keyboard becomes unresponsive.


----------



## magnetic_tiger (Feb 28, 2009)

Here are the answers to the questions you have asked and because most of you live in america and I live in Australia, the time it takes between you posting your question and me answering it can be up to 24 hours.

Geekgirl:
I observed the properties of the new notorious document and it stated that the author was MALJAL and it was created the day my computer first froze.
I cannot take a screenshot as the computer never unfreezes so I can't 'paste' the screenshot into paint, plus the freezing happens too quickly and is unpredictable.

dai:
I am not sure about my power supply and my pc is in a too difficult place to easily open up the side panel of my case.
I have a Comodo Firewall Pro and Avg Antivirus free.

rbalaji:
The specs of my pc are under my profile.

I would really appreciate you giving me some recommendations on a bigger newer harddrive. Perhaps via private message. Be aware I only have a SATA port and not SATA 2 port. (Bay slot size 3.5")

ALL MUST READ:

I downloaded an update off Microsoft.com yeaterday which is claimed as a security fix for office 2007. Since then I have not had this trouble, but it can happen at anytime, so I guess if it doesn't come back for a week, I will be okay.

Everyone please help me to resolve this issue!


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't have any specific recommendations for a new hard drive. Go with any that you find on sale as long as it is bigger than the current one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this will give you an idea

http://www.ausprices.com.au/Computer/Components/HardDrive/


----------

